# Endo Symptoms



## 19175 (Apr 27, 2006)

ive been diagnosed with IBD after being hospitalised about 2 yrs ago but im curious about the symptoms of endo....ive been getting a pain in my right side and also occassionally my left, it doesnt get worse at any particular time of the month or day, it can start under my rib then move down towards my hip, round to my back but very rarely do i feel it in my front, im just wondering what pain you get with endo and what other symptoms... is the pain crippling pretty much permanently?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi and welcome Milan. Ibs and gyne problems can sometimes get confused. Your symptoms could be endo, but they also could be part of ibs. Check with your doc, if things continue, just to get a handle on it.


----------



## 21453 (Jul 14, 2006)

HiI had a female problem that my gyno said mimicked the symptoms of endo. Endo was actually what I had my laproscope for and thats how they found my other problem. The pain was on the right side of my lower abdomen and it came during my cycle and when I ovulated. It was painful during intercourse to. Everyone's body is different though. Like with any pain though I'd get it checked out.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI, had endo, it was lazered out about 18 years ago. I had a pain on left side low, like where the ovary is. It would hurt during ovulation. After 2 kids, I had treid for 4 years to get pregnent and could not. Then after I had it lazered out I was pregnant within 2 weeks.Good luck.


----------

